# Vacuum Mode Switch For Heater



## nicken (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi

Does anyone now where i can find a Vacuum Mode Switch for my GTO 1968? I've searched everywhere but can't find one that fits. I need one with A/C!
OR where i can find a complete heater control unit including the vacuum mode switch?

















Regards
/Niklas


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Can that mounting tab be repaired?? Maybe for re-enforcement a flat piece of metal with a hole on one end for the mounting hole then JB Weld it together?


----------



## SIXT5GTO (Mar 9, 2010)

I know there are a few out there but for got the site. try
classicnosparts.com
oldtimeparts.com
I wish I could tell you if it was one of the mentioned sites, I know it is out there
wish I could be more help, good luck


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

vacuum mode switches interchange between various GM A bodies and years. need a pic to see how it mounts to the control panel.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I have this one but the mount looks different.....


----------

